# Goodbye Tatty bats



## Mazlet (Feb 2, 2012)

Tatty went suddenly last night no warning at 1yr 11months. She has always had good health and I'm devastated. Bye bye my beautiful, shy little garden loving girl.... I love you so much! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Sorry for your loss!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mazlet (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank you, it does help voicing it to people who understand!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## aklunaj (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry  She was almost 2 years, thats still quite early to go though not too young either. My first girl was only 1yr and 9months when she went, all of a sudden, within few days....



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ushiwakafox (Sep 4, 2012)

Aw, I'm sorry for your loss. I hope you will soon be at peace with your loss.


----------

